# Boating alone on the Ohio



## kyost (Jun 22, 2004)

Do any of you guys fish by yourself on the Ohio River? I've only been on the Ohio a few times, and even when the water level is normal, there's been a few times when I could see it would be a good idea to always have a partner. Just wanted to see what your views were.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

To be honost I think it would be a good idea to have someone with you no matter where you take the boat to, weather its a lake or river.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I have in the daytime, never at night. Probably more because I don't want to be at the ramp alone at night than anything.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

if you havent spent alot of time on the river it would be a very bad idea..just remember you dont have to go 50mph at night just because your boat will and make sure your running lights are in good working shape (with spare bulbs onboard) and a spot light 
one other thing that could very well save your life on the river is a marine radio, i have herd people say"i dont need one i carry my cell phone" well a cell phone is a good idea but you probly wont have the cell # of a boat you can see in the distance if yours starts to go down...bass pro shops has marine radio's for around $100
and one other thing i learned last year is two battey's are a must...lol i only had one and when it went i had to be towed in


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish alone alot & have had a few close calls that still send chills down my spine....not a good idea. 
Often you will have a log jamb you up on your anchor, you need someone on the motor & one on the rope. Also if you slip and fall in by yourself, who's going to pick you up (especially in cold season or night)? It could be tragic alone, where with another person to drive the boat or toss the preserver, it would be something to laugh about later.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Something to remember.....


> remember one thing people die out there


 so keep that in mind before doing anything foolish. The river is less forgiving than a lake. In a lake, you don't have the current & all the debris the current can bring and you also don't have the commercial barge traffic to contend with. Of course, there are idiots & drunks everywhere, but I think the river may get more than it's fair share with all the marinas & bars. I have close calls driving on the hiway too, just have to use common sense.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I do agree with everything that has been said on this subject. However, when I had my incident last weekend, I'm still very glad I was alone. In this case, I'm glad nobody but me was put in peril. And I'm also glad that my incident happened during daylight hours. Had it happened after dark, I truly believe that the Ohio River Cat Pack would now be fishing my boat as though it were structure.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

been out many nights by my self use your head drinking is a bad idea keep the speed down and fish the waters u know at night


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I fish by myself at night fairly often, everything said in the other posts is very true. I also wear a inflatable flotation belt when I'm anchored down. If I go over I pull a ripcord and the thing inflates into a USCG type 3 vest. When running from spot to spot or working the anchor I always slip on my life vest. I also always leave a plan with my wife. It says what ramp I'm using what stretch I'm fishing and when to expect me home. If I deviate from the plan I call her and tell her. If she isn't around then my dad is backup. Bottom line someone knows where I am and when I'm suppose to be back. Failure to check in will generate a call first to my cell and if no answer the coast guard and the police.

I figure taking the precautions I'm probably safer on the river fishing than I am driving to or home from a trip. 

The upside to all this is that there aren't many things more soothing to the soul than having that big ole river to yourself about 3:00 am with a full moon in the sky and a fish on.


----------

